

McBlare: A Robotic Bagpipe Player - gnosis
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~music/mcblare/

======
sown
Neat!

Reminds me of a different implementation of a similar idea.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjFewyQPJ48#t=1m42s>

------
ivankirigin
i <3 cmu

